# Microsoft Windows Search Indexer error message



## amalaki (Sep 2, 2004)

I am using MS Office 2007 and Windows XP. Fairly new system. Today I have been repeatedly getting the following message, from within Outlook 2007:

"Microsoft Windows Search Indexer has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience."

Error report read as follows:

szAppName : SearchIndexer.exe szAppVer : 6.0.6000.16431 
szModName : esent.dll szModVer : 5.1.2600.2780 offset : 0001d415

I looked in:

Tools-->Instant Search--> Search Options

And unchecked "Personal Folders" and "archive folders" under "Indexing"; but the message keeps popping up.

Ideas?


----------



## jcyoungca (Jun 2, 2008)

I have searched and tried many answers. Sometimes they suggest deleting files in directories that do not exist on XP. :down:

Try the following from this website:

https://msmvps.com/blogs/sbsdiva/archive/2008/03/10/vista-and-xp-hot-topics-for-feb-2008.aspx

Rebuild the Windows Search Index.

Step 1: Stop and disable the Indexing Service
========
The Windows Desktop Search relies on the Windows Search service, so the 
Indexing Service is no longer necessary for indexing. Please stop and 
disable it by the following steps:

1. Click Start, click Run, type services.msc and click OK.
2. In the right pane, double click "Indexing Service".
3. Set the "Startup type" to Disabled and stop the service.
4. Click OK.

Step 2: Rebuild the Windows Search Index
========
1. Open the Control Panel and double click "Indexing Options".
2. Click Advanced and click Rebuild.
3. Click OK.

Then, restart the computer to test the issue.


----------

